# Sakuraba explains how he beat Gracie



## oaktree (Oct 16, 2010)

A very interesting video on how Sakuraba beat Gracie and used his Judogi agains him. Some of it his him joking around so don't take everything as literal.

http://www.56.com/u97/v_NTUyMDc2Nzg.html


----------

